

Simple and secure random password generator - kabalweg
https://www.randompasswordgenerator.info

======
jamessantiago
The generator:
[https://www.randompasswordgenerator.info/js/custom.min.js](https://www.randompasswordgenerator.info/js/custom.min.js)

Is Math.random() a secure rng? [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5651789/is-
math-random-cr...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5651789/is-math-random-
cryptographically-secure)

I wouldn't consider this password generator to be secure due to the use of a
non-crypto grade rng, but it's certainly looks useful for quickly generating a
password.

~~~
kabalweg
Thanks for the feedback. I have since updated the generator to use
window.crypto.getRandomValues when available (older browsers does not support
it) and then use Mersenne twister as a fallback. I hope it gets your
recommendation :).

------
tonteldoos
If we can't view the source (or at least the algorithms and libraries used),
its security is only hearsay.

~~~
kabalweg
Actually, you can via view source in browser. The passwords are generated via
javascript in the browser.

